# Who Owns What



## Graybeard (Mar 24, 2018)

Saw this on another site, looks like a real life Monopoly game. Wonder how long Makita and Hilti will hold out from a take over? "Pawns in the game"

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 24, 2018)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2018)

Like Paul said, very interesting. Didn't know some of those.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2018)

Very helpful! Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 24, 2018)

Well now I know less than I did before. Why so many labels for some of these companies ,just to market to different demographic groups?

Thanks for sharing his "monopoly board " as I did not know the relationship of many of these companies
I may make or help make a purchase at some point
Dave


----------



## phinds (Mar 24, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Well now I know less than I did before. Why so many labels for some of these companies


Some legacy names have a marketing value and possibly a long-standing customer base and even if they don't their owners likely think that they do. When one company buys another, they don't necessarily subsume the bought company totally into their own, particularly in terms of marketing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Apr 2, 2018)

It explains why certain black and decker batteries will work with certain dewalt cordless power tools and vice versa. I dont see Milwaukee Tools on there. Am I not seeing it correctly?


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Apr 2, 2018)

d'oh..nevermind. I found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2018)

I do not see one very notable company- Grizzly- seems funny they are not "in the game"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not see one very notable company- Grizzly- seems funny they are not "in the game"



I don't see shop fox either....

Here's more info on the picture also...

https://pressurewashr.com/tool-industry-behemoths/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 3, 2018)

That's an interesting piece Marc. How different to buy from Doug Thompson, DWay and Robust to name a few. Most of these big conglomerates are run by white shirts that push computer keys rather than tools. Go to China and get it made as cheaply as possible. Always making the deal, profits before product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> That's an interesting piece Marc. How different to buy from Doug Thompson, DWay and Robust to name a few. Most of these big conglomerates are run by white shirts that push computer keys rather than tools. Go to China and get it made as cheaply as possible. Always making the deal, profits before product.


we created the monster by buying from them. then again look at price of 1955 20 inch powermatic planer vs 55 wages and do the same today. the answer is right there.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Definitely interesting!!


----------



## cgseymour (Apr 29, 2018)

Real eye opener. What would be really interesting would be to see the source/ factories for the tools and see how many come from same place. 

Thank you for posting


----------

